
A 100-Year Debate About the Eardrum Comes to an End - curtis
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-100-year-debate-about-the-eardrum-comes-to-an-end/
======
madaxe_again
"Comes to an end"

Bold words. While this demonstrates that the locus of tympanic formation
differs across vertebrates, the mechanism (fenestration and ossicles from
mandibles) apparently remains the same - either way, I can't see how this is
"case closed".

------
qnaal
> When the scientists genetically inhibited lower jaw development in both
> fetal mice and chickens, the mice formed neither eardrums nor ear canals. In
> contrast, the birds grew two upper jaws

> "kiill meeeee"

------
dempseye
This research seems barbaric.

~~~
voxic11
Aborting a chicken fetus for science seems a lot less barbaric then raising
and killing animals as an unnecessary food source.

~~~
dempseye
I agree.

------
nkelner
ontogeny recapitulates phylogeny

------
kazinator
> _Hear, hear for genetics!_

Wow, those Japanese researchers can now sure beat their drums about this
research.

What a ... jaw-dropping result.

